# Building 1st PC help...



## BlahHx2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok well im planning on building my first PC..at first i was going to go with this mobo package

LINK: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati...etails.asp?EdpNo=3642044&sku=MCM-P35DPM-E4500

But alot of people  have talked to said that this mobo isent really good and bad for overclocking,
So i was serching around for a new mobo and i found this

LINK: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3720333&CatId=2406

Is this mobo and cpu chip better?  I will be using this computer im building for playing games with 
COD4
BioShock
Assasins creed
Cyris

Along with this graphics card im purchesing
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=28428

Thanks for your time and really sorry for all the questions i have been posting.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 25, 2008)

in the future use a better title that is more clear and specific 

id go for the p5n/4600 if i had to, why tigerdirect? maybe find it cheaper?

where are you located? is there no local shops in your area that you could purchase from?

gf9600 looks like a winner! especially with the MIR


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2008)

Let's start from the top.  What is your budget, and what hardware do you need / already have?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> Let's start from the top.  What is your budget, and what hardware do you need / already have?



Damn, you beat me to it. I love these threads.


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well my budget is 1000$
I live in Canada thats why I'm buying from tiger direct and i have not purchased anything yet
And sorry for the title


----------



## intel igent (Mar 25, 2008)

where abouts do you live?

im in toronto


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Town called cambridge about 50 min away.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 25, 2008)

BlahHx2 said:


> Town called cambridge



you mean "lamebridge" 

you looking for a complete system or just the "core" ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Heya blah, this is actually a really good price for everything:

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3557020&CatId=2430


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya blah, this is actually a really good price for everything:
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3557020&CatId=2430



Haha yeah cambridge is boring.

And Hm that mobo is a bit priceie but if its a good one ill buy it lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Then again, this isn't bad either:

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3559694&CatId=2430

adding this to it ....

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2206874&Sku=C13-2022


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Then again, this isn't bad either:
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3559694&CatId=2430
> 
> ...



Is that mobo good..its a nice price but will it handle everything i want to play?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

That's the problem though, it's a little dated but for the price it's nice. Too bad you can't hit up NewEgg for something, DFI BloodIron's are back in stock.


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 25, 2008)

So what mobo should i go with i really dont want to spend anything over 350$ for  a mobo and cpu


----------



## intel igent (Mar 25, 2008)

do you need Sli?  

why does it have to be a combo?

jR knows his stuff so he wouldnt reccomend you crap


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well i thought it would be cheaper but if its not i can buy separate


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

@INTEL
I was thinking SLi to give him some futureproofing in a rig. If you really want the best wait for a P45 board w/ crossfire, that shouldn't cost an arm & leg for.

Although, if you really need a little bit on the inexpensive side, go AMD.


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Would this mobo meet what i want to be able to do
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?sku=A455-2322

Play 
COD4
Crysis
Bio shock
Assasins creed 

and other games yet to be released.
I dont mind upgrading in the future this is just to keep me going for a few months to a year.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh well in that case, a single slot PCI-e x16 P35 should be plenty then. Don't skimp on your vid card. Oh and remember, you will not max Crysis with AA/AF enabled.


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Meh its fine it does not need to be MAXED i just want it to look nice

So Im going to go with this Mobo
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3720333&CatId=2406
and this graphics card
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=28428&vpn=96GFF6HUCEXV&manufacture=Galaxy Technology

Anyone have anything els to add?

this will meet everything i want to do right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know, this one is a little more up to date and not much more:
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27901&vpn=P5N-D&manufacture=ASUS

Same cpu in theory
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25412&vpn=BX80557E4500&manufacture=Intel

Also, this may save you a little bit of $$ on shipping due to ordering strictly on NCIX.

EDIT: Just ignore me, there's many many nice things that I think you would be happy with.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 25, 2008)

it is nice to have the option to go dual GFX in the future but make shure you plan for that or itll be a waste 

http://pcvonline.com/productDetails.aspx?id=5855 e6750 $190
http://pcvonline.com/productDetails.aspx?id=4546 p5n32-e Sli $216
http://pcvonline.com/productDetails.aspx?id=6420 ocz2N800SR4GK $84 aftr MIR
http://pcvonline.com/productDetails.aspx?id=6704 EVGA E-GEFORCE 9600GT Ssc 512-P3-N867-AR $206

~$800 hows that?

i tried 

after all im an ATi fanboi ya know 


you could always get a q6600/p5e ?


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 27, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya blah, this is actually a really good price for everything:
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3557020&CatId=2430



don't buy that, the mobo is really cheap and you can't OC with it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

What do you mean by "really cheap"? Inexpensive cheap or just locked down cheap because it is inexpensive?


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 27, 2008)

Im going to order 
This mobo
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27874&promoid=1065

This CPU (when i get it i will OC)
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27689

This Ram
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19337


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

I was wondering why you didn't look at these:
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24036&vpn=TWIN2X2048-6400C5DHX&manufacture=CORSAIR


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2008)

The E2200 is nice. I have mine at 3.2ghz with a Arctic Freezer


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> The E2200 is nice. I have mine at 3.2ghz with a Arctic Freezer



How much do you think i could overclock this CPU?
Not that im going to oc like crazy but just wondering.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 28, 2008)

BlahHx2 said:


> How much do you think i could overclock this CPU?
> Not that im going to oc like crazy but just wondering.



about what he has it, maybe 3.3ghz but thats kind of dangerous.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

3.0Ghz is usually a very passive overclock for those chips, and usually the best temp wise. They usually tend to top out at around 3.8-3.9 on a P35 board.

EDIT: But there were also same cases that were binned Allendales that don't overclock well, in that regards you could get a really bad dud.


----------



## BlahHx2 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hm ill just overclock little by little..im not going to go crazy ill probably top of at 3.2.


----------

